# updated Coding Cheat Sheet for F30s



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to all this, have read through all of the threads and think I am ready to get started. The only cheatsheet I can find for the F30 is one that looks like its from June of 2012. Is there a more up to date cheatsheet for the F30s?

I have a 2013 335i in the USA (so non NBT). From what I can tell, I need to use the F20 as a platform, but from what I read the coding setings are in different places and perform differently on the f30 as opposed to the f10.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## kpnrgy (May 29, 2013)

I've attached a cheat sheet I found for F30s made in April 2013.

It doesn't have everything on it, but it seems to have everything I needed, plus it is neatly organized. You can also take a look at the following shared Google Docs.

Google Doc F30 Coding #1

Google Doc F30 Coding #2


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Thanks a ton! I wlll get these right now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahod4s9syxhNdGZyaGFWd1pnNWE0UEJNR0xIa3ZmbUE#gid=0


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Thank you both!

Also, Big thanks to Shawnsheridan (and everyone else who is assisting newbies like me). I read through the posts here and the MASSIVE thread on the "other" site, and got prepared. I decided to get the cable from April1, and the quality of this cable is AWESOME! It connected to both my car, and my wifes (she has an F10 AH5 with NBT, I have an F30 335i with CiC) with zero issues. The cable disconnects easily from the port as well (I read some posts where people had issues disconnecting their cable from the port, absolutely none with this cable). I got my token, and jotted down what I wanted to change.

I decided to start small, and just try to remove the legal disclaimer from iDrive on both cars, as well as turn on the tire pressure monitor on both cars. I was able to do this successfully, on the first attempt (both cars!). It was very easy (mostly due to all of the hard work others have put in figuring everything out. Thank you all for that!) I will be proceeding tomorrow to change a few other things I would like (side mirrors and a few other settings).

I have a question about BMWApps. My car came standard with enhanced bluetooth + bmw assist, but no bmwapps. is BMW apps something I can add this way, or do I need to purchase an activation code or something? I would like to try them, but am not sure the activaction code is worth a few hundred dollars which is what they seem to cost.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jjrandorin said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> Also, Big thanks to Shawnsheridan (and everyone else who is assisting newbies like me). I read through the posts here and the MASSIVE thread on the "other" site, and got prepared. I decided to get the cable from April1, and the quality of this cable is AWESOME! It connected to both my car, and my wifes (she has an F10 AH5 with NBT, I have an F30 335i with CiC) with zero issues. The cable disconnects easily from the port as well (I read some posts where people had issues disconnecting their cable from the port, absolutely none with this cable). I got my token, and jotted down what I wanted to change.
> 
> ...


For 6NR you must have a 9C FSC Code. There is no way around it. And if you want Video functionality, then you need to run FBAS Video line from either the 6NF Base Plate or a retrofitted Mini Cooper AV-In USB port.


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

Who made the pdf? it looks like frogmans work but i'm not sure.
whoever made it: there is some updates in the link Shawn provided, get those too.


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

ilhan1103 said:


> Who made the pdf? it looks like frogmans work but i'm not sure.
> whoever made it: there is some updates in the link Shawn provided, get those too.


Nope, it's not mine, but I have been using it. It seems to be the most updated.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, I got the sheets, and was able to successfully get started with all of the data here.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

jjrandorin said:


> Thanks guys, I got the sheets, and was able to successfully get started with all of the data here.


I' not looking to do the coding. I'm interested in what CAN be coded for my car. cheers
vern


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

vern said:


> I' not looking to do the coding. I'm interested in what CAN be coded for my car. cheers
> vern


Enclosed is a checklist I created for use when coding others F30's. It contains the most common things to code on an F30.

I have a corresponding detail sheet that lists the entries (ECU / section / variable) to change for each of the items along with notes.
The detail list also contains the many uncommon things that didn't make the checklist.

The list doesn't contain anything that isn't already in the Google docs sheet, it's just organized differently.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

How do I code to make the tail lights be on with the DRL during the day with my f30?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_Msport said:


> How do I code to make the tail lights be on with the DRL during the day with my f30?


In REM, try setting the following:

MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H_L_OUTPUT = sl_l
MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H_R_OUTPUT = ls_r
MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H2_L_OUTPUT = sl_2_l
MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H2_R_OUTPUT = sl_2_r


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bonnierf7 said:


> The top bar is greyed out and the two timers are settable.


What are you talking about?


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

What about the code For my f30 to turn the yellow amber lights off with the lights on at night. Meaning when it's dark out, I want the rings and xenon lights on, not the orange side lights. I want them only to turn on when I'm signaling. Any ideas?


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

f30_Msport said:


> What about the code For my f30 to turn the yellow amber lights off with the lights on at night. Meaning when it's dark out, I want the rings and xenon lights on, not the orange side lights. I want them only to turn on when I'm signaling. Any ideas?


It's in the cheat sheets:

FEM_BODY / 3063 / MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT change to off
FEM_BODY / 3063 / MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_OUTPUT change to off


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

How do I code to make the TPMS to show the tire pressure of the actual tire. 
also how do I code to change the sport displays units to American units, i.e., Bhp, and lb ft


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_Msport said:


> How do I code to make the TPMS to show the tire pressure of the actual tire.
> also how do I code to change the sport displays units to American units, i.e., Bhp, and lb ft


HU_CIC or HU_NBT => RDC_SAFETY = aktiv

HU_CIC or HU_NBT => EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT = aktiv - then change units under iDrive settings


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

@f30_msport


Did you check the sheets listed In the thread?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for all their help. I have successfully coded up to 11 things to my f30!! The only problem is that when I code the tail lights to be on with the DRL, only the outside lights turn on (the lights not on the trunk). These are my codes that I did:

REM. 3062. MAPPING_TAGFAHRL_H_L_OUTPUT. sl_l

REM. 3062. MAPPING_TAGFAHRL_H_R_OUTPUT.ls_r

REM. 3063. MAPPING_UNIVERSAL_6_OUTPUT. sl_2_l
REM. 3063. MAPPING_UNIVERSAL_7_OUTPUT. sl_2_r 

Am I missing something???


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_Msport said:


> Thanks to everyone for all their help. I have successfully coded up to 11 things to my f30!! The only problem is that when I code the tail lights to be on with the DRL, only the outside lights turn on (the lights not on the trunk). These are my codes that I did:
> 
> REM. 3062. MAPPING_TAGFAHRL_H_L_OUTPUT. sl_l
> 
> ...


Yes. This changed beginning with 48.2. The inside ones are the H2 ones:

MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H_L_OUTPUT = sl_l
MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H_R_OUTPUT =ls_r
MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H2_L_OUTPUT = sl_2_l
MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H2_R_OUTPUT = sl_2_r


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. This changed beginning with 48.2. The inside ones are the H2 ones:
> 
> MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H_L_OUTPUT = sl_l
> MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H_R_OUTPUT =ls_r
> ...


Thanks for the quick response.
Ok. Great. I will change that. Should I put the MAPPING_UNIVERSAL_6 and 7 back to the original state? Or leave it.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_Msport said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> Ok. Great. I will change that. Should I put the MAPPING_UNIVERSAL_6 and 7 back to the original state? Or leave it.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I would, but it may not matter.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok. Thank you. Will try that later when I'm home. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

Is there an updated code for the newest psdzdata files to turn on the led lights under the door handles while backing up? The one from the cheat sheet is:

Fembody3070. OVT_BEI_RUECKFAHRLICHT. nicht aktiv =>aktiv



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_Msport said:


> Is there an updated code for the newest psdzdata files to turn on the led lights under the door handles while backing up? The one from the cheat sheet is:
> 
> Fembody3070. OVT_BEI_RUECKFAHRLICHT. nicht aktiv =>aktiv
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Why, is it now missing or it no longer works?


----------



## dkf6566 (Mar 5, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> For 6NR you must have a 9C FSC Code. There is no way around it. And if you want Video functionality, then you need to run FBAS Video line from either the 6NF Base Plate or a retrofitted Mini Cooper AV-In USB port.


How do I know if I have this 09C FSC?thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dkf6566 said:


> How do I know if I have this 09C FSC?thanks


If your car came with factory 6NR BMW Apps, then you have a 9C FSC Code. If not, then you don't have it.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why, is it now missing or it no longer works?


I haven't tried it yet. But I was just curious because the tail lights were not the right ones, so maybe these weren't as well.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_Msport said:


> I haven't tried it yet. But I was just curious because the tail lights were not the right ones, so maybe these weren't as well.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Yes, beginning with 48.2, the F30 Taillight DRL Coding changed, but this is the only change I am aware of. All other codes should be the same.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why, is it now missing or it no longer works?


I went to go code the LED lights to turn on when i go in reverse, but they were already on. Does that happen to anyone else?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_Msport said:


> I went to go code the LED lights to turn on when i go in reverse, but they were already on. Does that happen to anyone else?


"On" is the default coding on newer builds.


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> In REM, try setting the following:
> 
> MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H_L_OUTPUT = sl_l
> MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H_R_OUTPUT = ls_r
> ...


Thanks for all your help Shawn.

I had been able to turn the outside lamps but not the inner one. I see now I was using code for an older version (output6 and output7)

I am heading back to the car to try this.

I have already removed the disclaimers, set video in motion (although I am not sure I really want to do this), display tpms data, set the widows/sunroof/mirrors to close from both the handle and the fob. I tried thr blinkers in the HUD but not surprisingly this doesn't seem to work. Has anyone suceeded in coding this?


----------



## SandmanJK (Sep 4, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. This changed beginning with 48.2. The inside ones are the H2 ones:
> 
> MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H_L_OUTPUT = sl_l
> MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H_R_OUTPUT =ls_r
> ...


There is an easier way to code that. Just add 8TL and VO code REM


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

SandmanJK said:


> There is an easier way to code that. Just add 8TL and VO code REM


 Coded successfully the 4 lines in Shawn's post, but I am curious, how do you add the code you propose?

PS I started doing some smple codign on my car this weekend, so don't really have any experience...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SandmanJK said:


> There is an easier way to code that. Just add 8TL and VO code REM


True, although the downside of that is if you have already done other FDL Codog in REM, it will be wiped out, and will have to be redone.



thegandalf said:


> Coded successfully the 4 lines in Shawn's post, but I am curious, how do you add the code you propose?
> 
> PS I started doing some smple codign on my car this weekend, so don't really have any experience...


How to Change Fa (VO) in Fxx car (Add 8TL):

http://rapidshare.com/files/3201826827/E-Sys - How to change FA in F-series car.pdf

VO Code REM:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on REM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## digitallust (Jul 22, 2013)

*Tpms*

I couldnt get the TPMS to show values? 
Is there something I need to check over?



jjrandorin said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> Also, Big thanks to Shawnsheridan (and everyone else who is assisting newbies like me). I read through the posts here and the MASSIVE thread on the "other" site, and got prepared. I decided to get the cable from April1, and the quality of this cable is AWESOME! It connected to both my car, and my wifes (she has an F10 AH5 with NBT, I have an F30 335i with CiC) with zero issues. The cable disconnects easily from the port as well (I read some posts where people had issues disconnecting their cable from the port, absolutely none with this cable). I got my token, and jotted down what I wanted to change.
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

digitallust said:


> I couldnt get the TPMS to show values?
> Is there something I need to check over?


Do you have Option 2VB?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

digitallust said:


> I couldnt get the TPMS to show values?
> Is there something I need to check over?


Make sure that, after you code it per the instructions, you actually drive the car for about 2 minutes. The values do not show up until you drive somewhere. They normally show up between 30 seconds to two minutes after I start the car and drive off.

I made the mistake of thinking it was not working because there were no values there, when in fact it was working properly the whole time.


----------



## digitallust (Jul 22, 2013)

I am new to F30 etc, how do I know if I have that option and what is it exactly.

Cheers,



shawnsheridan said:


> Do you have Option 2VB?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

digitallust said:


> I am new to F30 etc, how do I know if I have that option and what is it exactly.
> 
> Cheers,


Run your VIN in BMWVin.com:

http://www.bmwvin.com/

Look for Option Code 2VB, which is Tire Pressure Control.


----------



## kbright1892 (May 11, 2013)

I found everything in the sheets that's on the summary except setting the clock from GPS. Can you help me with the code for this? 

Thanks for all the help to everyone that contributed to this and to Shawn for all the information on getting started!


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

kbright1892 said:


> I found everything in the sheets that's on the summary except setting the clock from GPS. Can you help me with the code for this?
> 
> Thanks for all the help to everyone that contributed to this and to Shawn for all the information on getting started!


KOMBI / 3000 / GPS_UHR to aktiv

The car's clock must be within a minute or so of the actual GPS time clock in order to sync up.

If the clock is too far off, the car assumes you want it this way and won't sync the clock.

Once it's synced, it should stay synced.


----------



## kbright1892 (May 11, 2013)

Thanks, Frogman. I got it set and assume it works since there's no way to really check a setting or anything. 

I also went ahead and enabled the DVD player while driving. I did notice the Google doc coding sheets don't specifically list changing VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMSE -> nicht_aktiv as a necessary step but after changing the two werte values and still not having it work, I changed that and now all is well. Whoever maintains those may want to update that to part 3 or whatever for newbs like me instead of listing it separately. Either way, I appreciate all the work that has been put into all of this.


----------



## HFW003 (Apr 1, 2013)

digitallust said:


> I am new to F30 etc, how do I know if I have that option and what is it exactly.
> 
> Cheers,


We don't get them down here mate. I get remember the exact type but we get some sort of rotational monitoring.

The other way to check is the valve stems on the wheels. If you have rubber stems, which you will have, you dont get the TPMS and if you have the metal stems you do.

H


----------



## schwarzrb (Jul 31, 2013)

jjrandorin said:


> Make sure that, after you code it per the instructions, you actually drive the car for about 2 minutes. The values do not show up until you drive somewhere. They normally show up between 30 seconds to two minutes after I start the car and drive off.
> 
> I made the mistake of thinking it was not working because there were no values there, when in fact it was working properly the whole time.


I'm a newbie here and looked thru all the 'coding' threads but couldn't find step-by-step 'instructions'. Anybody have a copy of these? Also, where/who I can get the cable from?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

schwarzrb said:


> I'm a newbie here and looked thru all the 'coding' threads but couldn't find step-by-step 'instructions'. Anybody have a copy of these? Also, where/who I can get the cable from?


*DIY Guides:*

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=654990

*ENET Interface Cable:*

*Contact User April1 for ENET Cable:*

http://enetcables.com/

Or you can buy it from One-Stop Electronics:

*Ethernet to OBD2 cable (ENET) - 1.8 meters*

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=21


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_Msport said:


> Is there an updated code for the newest psdzdata files to turn on the led lights under the door handles while backing up? The one from the cheat sheet is:
> 
> Fembody3070. OVT_BEI_RUECKFAHRLICHT. nicht aktiv =>aktiv
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Why are you looking for an updated code? What is wrong with the above code?


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why are you looking for an updated code? What is wrong with the above code?


The reason I was asking was because the tail lights with DRLs was changed so maybe that was too. The backup lights under the doors were set to on standard.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sam-and-dori (Aug 16, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahod4s9syxhNdGZyaGFWd1pnNWE0UEJNR0xIa3ZmbUE#gid=0


Thanks Shawn.


----------



## nastyboy91 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey, can someone please give me a link or point me to where I can get the e-sys software? 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nastyboy91 said:


> Hey, can someone please give me a link or point me to where I can get the e-sys software?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

Which coding has to be done to get this: 

Allow Sports display units to be changed.

Found it in one of the shared PDF files in this topic.


----------



## gabemg88 (Apr 21, 2016)

I managed to do all the coding that I wanted. And everything seems to be working for the most part. But for some reason my clock reset, and my thermometer believes it is 100 degrees (Fahrenheit) hotter than it actually is. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix the thermometer? Any help would be appreciated! 2013 328i (F30)


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

gabemg88 said:


> I managed to do all the coding that I wanted. And everything seems to be working for the most part. But for some reason my clock reset, and my thermometer believes it is 100 degrees (Fahrenheit) hotter than it actually is. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix the thermometer? Any help would be appreciated! 2013 328i (F30)


It will fix itself.

When you code the Instrument Cluster, the outside temperature will read incorrectly for about 20 minutes until the Cluster recalibrates it.


----------



## ShiftyMac (Dec 5, 2014)

Evening Gents,

can anyone send me a link to the F series coding cheat sheet please 

any help appreciated


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ShiftyMac said:


> Evening Gents,
> 
> can anyone send me a link to the F series coding cheat sheet please
> 
> any help appreciated


Section 7


----------

